# camping out on johnson beach



## coomz

hi guys me and a few of my friends were planning a camping trip to johnson beach.We plan to do some surf fishing and kayak fishing. Do you guys know if Johnson beach is open to camping again?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Not sure about the camping part. I think I remember some members talking about camping out there down a ways. But I do know that you would have to get a night owl pass to be inside the park past operating hours and have the gate combo.


----------



## Gonnamissher

I was out there 2 weekends ago and saw a couple of tents all the way up by the turn around. When I called the Parks Service they said camping on the beach was allowed in certain areas only. I have a couple of days off this Friday, Saturday and Sunday and I plan on giving camping on the beach a try. I have an annual pass so I think I'll be allright to stay the night. Wish me luck, this converted Yuppy is going to need it.


----------



## coomz

also what kind of fish should i expect? I'm going to fish from the kayak during the day and surf fish at night. I'm bringing with me 12' tsunami airwave and a stradic fi 8000 reel with 50 lb powerpro. should I bring bait just in case or will there be plenty of bait there i can catch with a sabiki rig?


----------



## mdrobe2

I think they have a primitive camping area on the sound side- looks that way.I don't think the sabiki will produce much bait as opposed to a cast net, especially on the sound side, but that's just me. In the surf I'd go for pompano or sharks. On the sound side I'd try specks, reds, and flounder. Be ready to get skipjacks and bluefish though- they suck. Also catfish- yuck. And don't forget stingrays. Anyway,I think you'll have a good time. Let me know where you are going to fish and I'll provide feedbackaccordingly- I live in the area and am out there all the time on foot or in the boat.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

I was out there two weeks ago. I canoed to the end of the island and camped right near the pass. The camping rules are posted in the park and best of all it's free. All you have to do is fill out a form and put it on your dash so the Rangers can keep track of who is out there.



We saw a shark on the bay side while we paddled out. We brought the castnet for bait and ended up with a nice red. We also caught the usual ladyfish, catfish and rays. I have caught sharks out there though not on my last trip.



If you intend on having a fire I would bring your own wood. The area is so heavily used that deadwood is scarce. Some people resort to cutting down live trees but it is technically not permitted plus, there there are only so many trees on the island so if everyone cuts them down there will be none left.



It is definitely worth going. I have fun every time I go and try to make it out there a couple times a summer. I hope this information was helpful. Good luck fishing.


----------



## Linda

Camping is allowed 1/2 mile past where the road ends. Like said above you just need to register. Tons of ladyfish for bait in the gulf, also you can bring a bait net to the sound side and catch finger mullet. Be careful wading on the sound side, I've seen plenty of BIG bull sharks swimming around, I use to wade out there now I only yak it. 

Linda


----------



## coomz

is camping only permissable on the sound side only? we were planning to camp on the gulf side?


----------



## Linda

Either side you wish.


----------



## coomz

Great to hear. We got two tandems kayak and we are all excited for our first ride.


----------



## Gonnamissher

We camped there 2 weeks ago on the Gulf Side. 1/2 mile past the turn around loop, marker pole "E" I think. Words of caution, we sweated our A$$'s off in the tent. Even though there was a breeze it was sweltering hot. Had to sleep outside which lends itself to the biting sand fleas :banghead:banghead

You have to fill out the registration form at the pavilion and put the card on the dash.

Another lesson learned... Thought that once the park closed at 8:00 I could move my truck to the turn around, park there overnight, get up early, load the gear and grab breakfast. Much to my surprise, ticket on my window, written at 10:00 PM...$55.00 illegal parking :reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying

We did have breakfast at the Reef and it was good. Gates don't open back up until 8:00 AM though so you have to wait to get out.

Did manage to have a good time and will go again in October when the weather cools a bit.


----------



## coomz

are there anything we can do or put on to keep the sand fleas away?


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

Went camping Sunday night. Those storms killed us but we caught two sharks, only about two footers, a slot red, and a trout. We caught the red amidst a school of huge ladyfish running minnows right up onto the beach. I was standing casting at the school and when they ran the bait up I also saw a huge gator trout. These fish were in inches of water inhaling everything the only problem was the ladyfish got to the bait before anything else. It was an impressive site though and we got far more than we have been getting in Navarre. I guess it was my last trip before I go back to school.



We ended up not making it back until 9:30 ish Monday night. For those of you concerned about getting locked in you can gt the combination for the lock from the Ranger Station. Just give them your registration form rather than putting it in the drop box.



Once again, Perdido did not disappoint me. If you can get a chance to go, then go.


----------



## bryan c

Hi guys, nice forum. I've been lurking for a while and used some information I learned here to catch some pomps on my vacation to Perdido Key back in May. Thanks.

I've been thinking about camping out on Johnson's Beach. Would it be feasible/legal to launch a boat at Big Lagoon State Park and beach the boat on the lagoon side of Johnson's beach and set up camp there? Also, how are mosquitos, gnats, and fleas in mid September, and will it cool off any be then? Thanks again.


----------



## bryan c

We ended up camping at Big Lagoon State Park from 10/16 - 10/18. I had my 3 and 5 year old daughters with me and some rough weatherwas forecast (never happened) so we opted not tocamp on Johnson's beach.Wefished mostly in Big Lagoonin theRedfish Point area and did a little surf fishingfrom the beachon the other side of the key. Caught a bunch of ladyfish and some catfish. Couldn't catch a spec or red to save my life. Anyway, we had a good time and plan to come back and camp on the beach.


----------



## KPL

Good glad yall had a good time. I know what ya mean about the specs and reds. At times they are no where to be found......


----------



## edmiller7

*Camping*

Greetings, y'all. I lucked into this thread on a google search about camping at Johnson Beach. This will be my first time - If you were going to set up a two person tent, where would you set it up? Looks like I need to register with the rangers and watch where I park. 

Also, do they let you bring a dog? 

Thanks for any response-

EM


----------



## Coco Solo

Welcome.

No Dogs allowed.:no:

Will you be hiking in or boating?

If hiking, I believe that camping is allowed starting like 200 yards past the end of the road, so however far you want to hike.Find a cool spot and set up. Be sure to bring shade, not to much natural cover out there. There are vast spans of open beach on the gulf side and some marshes with grass on the sound side and dunes with seaoats and sum scrubs in between. 

The no-see-ums are usually a major drawback for a couple of hours around dusk. Be sure to bring bug spray and I like a long sleeeve fishing shirt and lightweight pants to help fend them and the sun off. Bring sunscreen and a hat and glasses like you are headin out in the Sahara!

And campfires are supposed to be within the high water mark. 

The Park Rangers have been known to be aggressive. Follow the rules and you will be fine(less).

Have fun and happy camping!

Rick


----------



## MGlover54

What coco there said.

It's quite a hike to camp out there...in the sand and on the road. You should have been there this past Friday. NOT A SOUL on the beach except my group and I fishing till 3am.


----------



## Sandcassle

*This Arky only catches catfish on Johnson Beach*

When we come down, Johnson Beach is our destination. But I seem to only catch catfish. I think next time I'll use a cast net for my bait rather than the shrimp or squid I have been using. I'm new at surf fishing and I hope to get better at it. Also, I'm planning on doing a overnight campout there soon, even if I have to go by myself. I don't know anyone around here that's up to the long hike to the camping areas.
Happy Fishing,
Roy


----------



## oxbeast1210

I noticed that if I keep my bait a couple feet off the bottom I get less catfish, some will still take it but it seems to help.


----------



## tchiarito

*Johnson Beach camping*

Glad to find this forum! Has anyone camped at Johnson Beach (Perdido) LATELY? If so, any info other than already posted? Have been wilderness camping at Cape San Blas lately, looking for something similar, but closer! Thanks!


----------



## LUPilot

I camped Johnson Beach about 3 weeks ago. It's just a little bit of a hike to get to where you can actually camp from, but its pretty nice. Just take some bug repellent. Each time I've been out there, its been something different, first time was biting flies, then gnats, then sand lice, then thunderstorms (bug repellent won't help with these). But its usually worth the hassle of the insects!


----------



## tchiarito

Thanks, I plan to take my jon boat across the lagoon to the end of the peninsula. I WILL take plenty of bug spray!


----------

